# physical test?



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Usually you have to do 50 pushups, 100 situps, and then run a mile. If you can't finish they send you to fat camp where the senior camp instructors "break" you in. :brows:

Watch your cornhole!! :w00t:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

:laughing:
Just kidding. What kind of Apprenticeship is it? Inside or Outside? If it's an Inside you'll probably just need to get a physical. If it's the Linesman test, you'll be doing some climbing I reckon'.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine was drug test, touch my toes, stand on one leg, and then put my feet together...

then i had to run 5 miles, climb a 100m tower, and do 50 push ups


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Carry 4" rigid up a 32' exstention ladder.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think they make you take a lunch order with out breaking a pencil point.. :laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep you will have a physical test. You have to be able to drop to your knees very quick when your union. Lucky for you they now issue knee pads to new apprentices. :lol::laughing:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

ha ha, I just have to laugh at all the union jokes, actually pretty funny 

But seriously, when I got into my local I'm currently in the physical was a joke. The standard blood pressure, listen to breathing and touching your toes type thing. They also did a piss test (not for drugs, but a urine analysis), and a hair folical (sp?) test which could date back 1 year if your hair was long enough. Something to think about...

I also applied for a job at AT&T out here as a lineman. I passed the test and was pretty surprised when I went in for the physical. It was 50 sit ups, 15 push ups, lift up to 100 pounds, and a VERY thorough body exam!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You should probably practice hiding a whole Banana in you mouth without gagging. This will come in handy at the final interview.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice to see useful information being contributed to the union section

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a memory test. 
Let's see,
1) coffee, black
1) coffee, plain
1) coffee, regular 
1) coffee, bosses mistress ,, tall, hot, black with a little sugar on the side


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

BBQ said:


> You should probably practice hiding a whole Banana in you mouth without gagging. This will come in handy at the final interview.


You seem bitter.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I had a memory test.
> Let's see,
> 1) coffee, black
> 1) coffee, plain
> ...


 

You've got numer 4 wrong. I know because I like my coffe the same way I like my women, hot, black,and sweet.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Stan B. said:


> You seem bitter.



Hmm considering I have never desired to be in the union I am not sure what I would have to be bitter about. :blink:

Now if I was Canadian I would have reason to be bitter.




















(Relax, it is a joke)


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You've got numer 4 wrong. I know because I like my coffe the same way I like my women, hot, black,and sweet.


That's what I saying. 
And as for a mistress,,, well let me tell you about Ms Ann. She was the inspector on a MCC job for me about 11 years ago. All I can say is WoW,, smart and one of the most beautiful woman I have ever seen. She was wonderful to work with. If I wasn't married I would have,,,,,,, ?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> then i had to run 5 miles, climb a 100m tower, and do 50 push ups


 In that order, with a time limit.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> If I wasn't married I would have,,,,,,, ?


 Got shot down?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Got shot down?


In a blink of an eye she would have shot me down. 
Like I said she was smart and she was classy. 
But it would have been worth the crash and burn.


----------

